# Boyd's Forest Dragon/Rainforest Dragon



## Papaah (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no idea what the actual dragon is called, but this is a picture
Boyd's Forest Dragon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Does anyone know anything about these? I saw them in my local reptile shop and was like :flrt:

Can they be pets?
If so..
How much?
What sort of viv?
Heating?
Size?


Any information about these amazing dragons would be amazing!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Papaah said:


> I have no idea what the actual dragon is called, but this is a picture
> Boyd's Forest Dragon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these? I saw them in my local reptile shop and was like :flrt:
> ...


One of the more unusual Lizards 
I read on the Captive bred forum once a guy called Pete ( he is a mod) can get hold of them I think... forget his user name?

No Idea on the price you would be looking at? 
An arboreal viv- 4ft high + 
Heating: 24- 28c I think I remember reading. (might want to double check that.

you might find this useful.
Boyd’s Forest Dragon Care Sheet

oh and I even managed to find the captive bred guy I was on about.
HYPSILURUS BOYDII - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum
knew I had seen it.

Stunning Lizards I have to say.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Papaah said:


> I have no idea what the actual dragon is called, but this is a picture
> Boyd's Forest Dragon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these? I saw them in my local reptile shop and was like :flrt:
> ...


Are these definitely _Hypsilurus_ ? They are very rarely seen in UK.


----------



## Papaah (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for your reply 

Yeh i really want one, but i've found no where for information or selling.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

As these are Australian they are likely to be very few and far between


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

what rep shop are they in because if you dont buy them i will dam id give my right nut for a pair off those.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> what rep shop are they in because if you dont buy them i will dam id give my right nut for a pair off those.


Wouldn't say I'd go quite that far!!! but would certainly move heaven and earth for some.Anyway the op s last post seems to suggest they don't know of any for sale.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> what rep shop are they in because if you dont buy them i will dam id give my right nut for a pair off those.


why does this not suprise me?:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Wouldn't say I'd go quite that far!!! but would certainly move heaven and earth for some.Anyway the op s last post seems to suggest they don't know of any for sale.





Salazare Slytherin said:


> why does this not suprise me?:whistling2:


haha it was maybe a tad much but dam to get a hold off Hypsilurus boydii would be incredible lol if they are for sale there gonna cost a few bob aswell but would so be worth it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha it was maybe a tad much but dam to get a hold off Hypsilurus boydii would be incredible lol if they are for sale there gonna cost a few bob aswell but would so be worth it


As said I am sure I read that Pete on Captive bred can get hold of them.
I certainly would not say no to this species, I also want some sailfin Lizards.

Infact Phil stay away from me, your a bad influence.:whip:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> As said I am sure I read that Pete on Captive bred can get hold of them.
> I certainly would not say no to this species, I also want some sailfin Lizards.
> 
> Infact Phil stay away from me, your a bad influence.:whip:


haha i may have to hunt this dude down and see what i can do for next year lol id be a very happy guy with some of these lol and hydosauras sp aswell mmmmm yes plese haha 

and no mate not a bad influence you just know its the way forward mate  with all these agama species out there :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha i may have to hunt this dude down and see what i can do for next year lol id be a very happy guy with some of these lol and hydosauras sp aswell mmmmm yes plese haha
> 
> and no mate not a bad influence you just know its the way forward mate  with all these agama species out there :lol2:


I think I am going to have to convert the garage or something.:whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I think I am going to have to convert the garage or something.:whistling2:


If space wasnt an issue ive always loved the idea of having a huge rainforest type enclosure with a couple of giant sailfins lounging around :mf_dribble:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> If space wasnt an issue ive always loved the idea of having a huge rainforest type enclosure with a couple of giant sailfins lounging around :mf_dribble:


Definately :2thumb:


----------



## Papaah (Nov 2, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> what rep shop are they in because if you dont buy them i will dam id give my right nut for a pair off those.


They're in a reptile shop in cowes on the Isle of wight
But the annoying thing is..
She doesn't want to see him because apparently she doesn't know enough about him to sell!
How stupid!
I'd pay loads for him


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

If I ever come across one of these guys, I am buying one!

Have a go at this: VERY VERY RARE New Guinea Water Dragon - YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> If I ever come across one of these guys, I am buying one!
> 
> Have a go at this: VERY VERY RARE New Guinea Water Dragon - YouTube


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: reptile awesomeness overload on this thread.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I think I am going to have to convert the garage or something.:whistling2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> If space wasnt an issue ive always loved the idea of having a huge rainforest type enclosure with a couple of giant sailfins lounging around :mf_dribble:


you guys make me want the lottery even more lol that sailfin idea sounds amazing haha 



Papaah said:


> They're in a reptile shop in cowes on the Isle of wight
> But the annoying thing is..
> She doesn't want to see him because apparently she doesn't know enough about him to sell!
> How stupid!
> I'd pay loads for him


typical just to make it more difficult they have one on an island lol dam its never easy lol



Iguanaquinn said:


> If I ever come across one of these guys, I am buying one!
> 
> Have a go at this: VERY VERY RARE New Guinea Water Dragon - YouTube


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: i want it lots haha


Salazare Slytherin said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: reptile awesomeness overload on this thread.


it has been lol its great to see and not a leo,beardie or crestie in sight. its like heaven this thread :lol2:


----------



## Papaah (Nov 2, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> If I ever come across one of these guys, I am buying one!
> 
> Have a go at this: VERY VERY RARE New Guinea Water Dragon - YouTube


MMMMM!

Wow! 

Gimme now! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I know! Tell me about it!! They are just sensational!


----------



## Papaah (Nov 2, 2011)

They are stunning lizards!

But I still want my boyd's forest dragon!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry to dissapoint everyone but its a gonocephalus grandis in our shop, The viv has an info label on the front with common name and species. 

Hes not for sale because we dont know enough about it? not sure what gave you that idea, hes not for sale because we are keeping it with the intention of breeding as soon as we can find him a female companion.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Sorry to dissapoint everyone but its a gonocephalus grandis in our shop, The viv has an info label on the front with common name and species.
> 
> Hes not for sale because we dont know enough about it? not sure what gave you that idea, hes not for sale because we are keeping it with the intention of breeding as soon as we can find him a female companion.


Well even still.... got any pics?:mf_dribble:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Sorry to dissapoint everyone but its a gonocephalus grandis in our shop, The viv has an info label on the front with common name and species.
> 
> Hes not for sale because we dont know enough about it? not sure what gave you that idea, hes not for sale because we are keeping it with the intention of breeding as soon as we can find him a female companion.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 
the lifes just been sucked right out me :devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> the lifes just been sucked right out me :devil:


 
meh.... many more years ahead


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> meh.... many more years ahead


haha i know lol i may have to move to oz i cant handle this look at pretty pics and not touch malarky it drives me crazy haha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha i know lol i may have to move to oz i cant handle this look at pretty pics and not touch malarky it drives me crazy haha


Yeah! true....


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well even still.... got any pics?:mf_dribble:


oh go on then.......


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> oh go on then.......
> image


 
WOW!:no1:
that is stunning!:flrt:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> oh go on then.......
> image


stop rubbing it in, it hurts lol

absolutely stunning mate fingers crossed you can get your fem and start breeding these so best of luck on that front : victory:


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

only know of 1 breeder outside of Oz with Boyds Forest Dragons and he was asking 950 euro's each for cb 2014 babies


----------

